# ARBA National Convention and Show!



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 3, 2011)

The ARBA Convention just came to a close!  Did anyone from here attend?  I think I remember that Woodleigh Creek said she was planning on it.     I didn't go this year but I have gone in the past and it is soooo much fun!  Really an unforgettable experience.

There were over 22,000 rabbits entered this year.  The Best in Show in open was a New Zealand by a breeder in North Carolina.  The BIS youth was a Holland Lop.  The story is that it is a 5 year old pet bunny that has the run of the house!  But it's from winning bloodlines.

Each year at this national rabbit show, new colors and breeds make presentation to the ARBA in an attempt to get recognized.  This year three new colors got officially accepted: the blue tortoise Netherland Dwarf, the Blue/Fawn Rhinelander, and the silver marten Mini Rex.   I think those are sooo pretty.

The lionhead breed failed their presentation.     But they can try again next year in Kansas.

If any one is interested, I have been gathering pictures and results.   It's too much to post it all here, but if you'd like to check out the webpageit's here. 

If anyone went I would love to hear about your experiences!!! It's almost as fun as attending yourself.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 4, 2011)

Never been to one but thanks for the update.  

Sorry to hear that the Lionhead was turned down again.  Hoping those who are really pushing this breed success next year.  

Silver Marten Mini Rex?  Oh, never saw one.   I have a Sable Marten who I think is SO Handsome.    


Woodleigh Creek was there.  Wondering how her bunnies made out?


----------



## Tab003 (Nov 4, 2011)

Also, passed Mini Satin Chocolate & Otter. I am not sure about the other Mini Satin Colors.
I did go to Conv. I did not show due one of my children having surgery. A young ND I bought before the conv & picked up after won best JR.   It was interesting to see all the breeds.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a silver marten Mini Rex.  Sooo lovely!


----------



## Tab003 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very pretty.
Black, Blue and Chocolate Silver Martens in the ND are my favorite colors.


----------

